# Vehicle Tech  trade badge on DEUs



## MCpl Wesite (17 Apr 2006)

Hi guys, I've searched all around for a picture or anything that could tell me where to stick this thing. The vehicle tech's trade badge on a DEU, can anyone post a pic or tell me which way it's suppose to face? Cheers!


----------

